# Atheros AR9285 slow on home network



## Lancer-G (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got an Asus G51Jx laptop that uses Windows 7 64bit and an Atheros AR9285 wireless card. Driver version 8.0.0.238. While at home both wired and wireless the connection is painfully slow. I'm about ready to pull my hair out trying to get this fixed. I installed newest firmware on my D-Link DGL 4500 router to no effect. While I'm at work the wireless works fine...not sure what router we use at work. 
I've looked all over online and tried changing my router settings...nothing seems to work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do other computers at home have the same issue?


----------



## Lancer-G (Jun 15, 2010)

No, my home pc and xbox have no connection issues


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With a wired connection, try *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if it's still slow.


----------



## Lancer-G (Jun 15, 2010)

tried both wired and wireless in safe mode and it was going normal speed. Rebooted in normal mode and for about a minute had normal speed then bogged back down to nothing. Checked router settings...I'm the only one using my wireless router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, something in Normal Mode is the issue.

Run MSCONFIG and disable groups of startup applications and reboot and test. You should be able to narrow down the offending process.


----------



## Lancer-G (Jun 15, 2010)

With all the bloatware and junk this laptop came with that could take me a while...I'll post if I ever figure it out.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

PC Decrapifier is your friend, run that first and uninstall a bunch of the junk. :grin:


----------



## Lancer-G (Jun 15, 2010)

After an hour of trial and error, thinking nothing was working...I closed the Asus Live Update program and the bluetooth connectivity on the laptop. Connection now works fine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, nice to know it worked out. :smile:


----------

